

Startup founders who got funding and later wished they hadn't - eliot_sykes

Did any members of the community here succesfully get funding but later wished they hadn't? And why?
======
subud
Your question reminds me of something I read about Larry Ellison:

"Ellison claims his greatest lesson while from Gene Amdahl was never to take
venture capital money. Amdahl took vc money, and they fired him."

<http://www.businessinsider.com/ceosfirstjobs/larry-ellison>

------
coverband
ArsDigita was a good story about funding killing the company:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ArsDigita>

Though, another POV suggests that it was the greediness around newfound money:
<http://michael.yoon.org/arsdigita>

------
eliot_sykes
Not quite the same, but reminds me of joshu's comment about wishing he hadn't
sold delicious to Yahoo <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=754339>

